# Boy, was I wrong about Covid.



## senior chef (Feb 27, 2022)

I had THOUGHT that getting the anti-covid shots were a complete protection. I just found out that even after being fully vaccinated SOME people are testing postive.
The most famous is Queen Elizabeth.
Here locally, a fully vaccinated fireman has died, just 19 days from his retirement. 

I received my final shot just this passed week. I asked the nurse about the protection it provides. She said that she believed Covid is going to be with us forever, just like the flu.  
I wonder if we will be needing booster shots ever year, like we do with the flu ?


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 27, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I had THOUGHT that getting the anti-covid shots *were a complete protection*. I just found out that even after being fully vaccinated SOME people are testing postive.
> The most famous is Queen Elizabeth.
> Here locally, a fully vaccinated fireman has died, just 19 days from his retirement.
> 
> ...


Google efficacy and you may learn something.


----------



## win231 (Feb 27, 2022)

We were wired & programmed to believe the Covid vaccine prevents Covid.  That was necessary (along with exaggeration & fear tactics) to sell the vaccine - which they invested billions of dollars in.   Later, (much like the flu shot) when people started questioning why the vaccine wasn't working, they had to come up with an explanation, so they said, "Well....uh....the vaccine doesn't prevent Covid, but it makes your illness less severe."
At least your nurse was more honest than most medical professionals.  A year ago, my doctor told me, "Well, when we're all vaccinated, we can get rid of these stupid masks."  Yeah......sure.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 27, 2022)

Nice to see you senior chef!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 27, 2022)

I seriously doubt that Any vaccine is 100% effective, and the Covid shots are no different.  At best, they substantially lower the risks of getting seriously ill for those who are basically healthy to begin with.  They seem to lose effectiveness, over time, which results in the need for a booster....and that will likely remain true for the foreseeable future.  

We must remember that this virus hit very suddenly....giving little time for the drug companies to create a vaccine.  Perhaps a couple of years from now, a far better vaccine may be developed, but for now, there remains some risk.  

If another variant "pops up" as people begin to mingle, again....the whole process might well start all over again.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

win231 said:


> We were wired & programmed to believe the Covid vaccine prevents Covid.  That was necessary (along with exaggeration & fear tactics) to sell the vaccine - which they invested billions of dollars in.   Later, (much like the flu shot) when people started questioning why the vaccine wasn't working, they had to come up with an explanation, so they said, "Well....uh....the vaccine doesn't prevent Covid, but it makes your illness less severe."
> At least your nurse was more honest than most medical professionals.  A year ago, my doctor told me, "Well, when we're all vaccinated, we can get rid of these stupid masks."  Yeah......sure.


@win231 I disagree.  I don't remember being "wired & programmed to believe the vaccine *prevents* Covid."  I do remember being educated about the vaccine's effectiveness at *reducing the severity of the symptoms*.  There was nothing necessary to do to sell the vaccine.  At the time, it was the only hope we had against the possible severe effects of the virus, especially at its onset in 2020.  Sadly, media is what "created" the fear tactics that people were wired & programmed to live by.


----------



## win231 (Feb 27, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> @win231 I disagree.  I don't remember being "wired & programmed to believe the vaccine *prevents* Covid."  I do remember being educated about the vaccine's effectiveness at *reducing the severity of the symptoms*.  There was nothing necessary to do to sell the vaccine.  At the time, it was the only hope we had against the possible severe effects of the virus, especially at its onset in 2020.  Sadly, media is what "created" the fear tactics that people were wired & programmed to live by.


The media doesn't create facts; they only report what they're told to report by the medical people - like Fauci & Ferrer.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 27, 2022)

@win231 Nobody said anything about the media creating facts.  Fauci & Ferrer created enough of these so-called facts.  The media merely reported their version of what they thought to be sensational news of the day.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I had THOUGHT that getting the anti-covid shots were a complete protection. I just found out that even after being fully vaccinated SOME people are testing postive.
> The most famous is Queen Elizabeth.
> Here locally, a fully vaccinated fireman has died, just 19 days from his retirement.
> 
> ...


I just had the Booster this last week as well.. didn't want it, but I felt 2 Vaccinations and a Booster gets me a free pass to travel again... 2 days later the Govt announced that a 4th jab 2nd  booster will now be needed... ..I could cope with that every 12 months, if I really had to get one vaccination yearly,   but I've had 3 jabs in just 6 months thus far


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I just had the Booster this last week as well.. didn't want it, but I felt 2 Vaccinations and a Booster gets me a free pass to travel again... *2 days later the Govt announced that a 4th jab 2nd  booster will now be needed*... ..I could cope with that every 12 months, if I really had to get one vaccination yearly,   but I've had 3 jabs in just 6 months thus far


Are 4th boosters already available in the UK?  Pretty sure they aren't being offered in the US yet - not even sure what the time lag between 3rd and 4th would be.  

Yes, I'm with you about a booster every year or so, but not more frequently than that unless a potentially disastrous variant arises.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Are 4th boosters already available in the UK?  Pretty sure they aren't being offered in the US yet - not even sure what the time lag between 3rd and 4th would be.
> 
> Yes, I'm with you about a booster every year or so, but not more frequently than that unless a potentially disastrous variant arises.


don't know if they're available quite yet it was just reported last week that a 4th will be rolled out soon...


----------



## Jeni (Feb 27, 2022)

win231 said:


> We were wired & programmed to believe the Covid vaccine prevents Covid.  That was necessary (along with exaggeration & fear tactics) to sell the vaccine - which they invested billions of dollars in.   Later, (much like the flu shot) when people started questioning why the vaccine wasn't working, they had to come up with an explanation, so they said, "Well....uh....the vaccine doesn't prevent Covid, but it makes your illness less severe."
> At least your nurse was more honest than most medical professionals.  A year ago, my doctor told me, "Well, when we're all vaccinated, we can get rid of these stupid masks."  Yeah......sure.


We must all have gotten different versions of story....or those who convinced themselves No they did not say that etc..... 
 I TOO heard that this will prevent and break though cases would be so RARE we might not even see them....
Once the CDC found same viral load and it was spreading and not Rare they shifted to it will help you have a mild illness.....
There is No way for them to prove or disprove so that seems like a better angle to play CYA. 

I do not see the point of endless boosters and each article i read have different GUESSES on how long it would last etc..... 
No thanks, I am done .... is what many are feeling now.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 27, 2022)

Information about Covid evolves as the virus evolves and as scientists, virologists and epidemiologists learn more about it.  

I have no intention of making any hard and fast decisions with respect to future masking, vaccinations or other precautions. Instead I'll see where the virus and science leads us.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 27, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I had THOUGHT that getting the anti-covid shots were a complete protection. I just found out that even after being fully vaccinated SOME people are testing postive.


When it was first developed I think a lot of people believed that, and maybe some were lead to believe it.  Now we know its not true, but we also know that people who do get it are less likely to get sick or die from Covid.  So it does have some protective value.  Enough for me, I will keep getting boosters unless some new statistically base revocation changes my mind.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Feb 27, 2022)

Certain people will believe what they want to believe. They are purveyors of misinformation. Only the gullible will follow them. There is no quoted evidence that CDC or Fauci ever said that the vaccine would prevent a person from getting the virus. These scientists know how vaccines work.

I got the Shingrix vaccine that has a 97% efficacy. Even though I am not a scientist, I know that there is a tiny chance that I can still catch shingles.


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> don't know if they're available quite yet it was just reported last week that a 4th will be rolled out soon...


I hope we'll get the opportunity to have a 4th booster in US, I particularly would love to have an Omicron specific one available.  If we are all going to be exposed to Omicron any extra priming of the immune system sounds good to me.  Last weekend my coworker's cousin caught it and pretty quickly went downhill and had to be intubated and died.


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 27, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I got the Shingrix vaccine that has a 97% efficacy. Even though I am not a scientist, I know that there is a tiny chance that I can still catch shingles.


I had gotten the older version of shingles vaccine several years ago, and then last year I had a mild case of shingles.  So now I've gotten the first Shingrix shot and am counting the weeks til the second.  I'm glad to hear it has a 97% efficacy.


----------



## chic (Feb 27, 2022)

win231 said:


> We were wired & programmed to believe the Covid vaccine prevents Covid.  That was necessary (along with exaggeration & fear tactics) to sell the vaccine - which they invested billions of dollars in.   Later, (much like the flu shot) when people started questioning why the vaccine wasn't working, they had to come up with an explanation, so they said, "Well....uh....the vaccine doesn't prevent Covid, but it makes your illness less severe."
> At least your nurse was more honest than most medical professionals.  A year ago, my doctor told me, "Well, when we're all vaccinated, we can get rid of these stupid masks."  Yeah......sure.


And think how much the mask manufacturers gained?   Now there are, what? billions of discarded masks which will be blamed for pollution and climate change and all the necessary restrictions they will inflict on us because of that. Covid was a well though out strategy. Pity we all didn't say, "No thanks" from the start. There would be fewer covid billionaires and common people would have retained more power and control on multiple levels.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 27, 2022)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...-cant-prevent-transmission-anymore/ar-AASDndg

*ATLANTA (KMOX) --*_ CDC Director Rochelle Walensky said that Covid-19 vaccines are *no longer effective at preventing transmission of the virus.*
The director for the CDC publicly acknowledged in a CNN interview that the COVID-19 vaccine is not effective at preventing transmission of the virus.
In a segment on CNN with Wolf Blitzer, Walensky said that while the vaccines are doing very well to protect against serious illness and death, what they cannot do *anymore *is stop transmission._


People can believe whatever they want ..................but the idea of preventing a person from getting it etc WAS said as this  older article shows.......
saying they "can not anymore"  or "no longer effective at preventing transmission"   means at one point the CDC thought it did ......


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 27, 2022)

chic said:


> Now there are, what? billions of discarded masks


I do have a lot of masks I won't know what to do with.  I bought a box of 100 surgical type in 2020 but then I almost never went anywhere in public so I have quite a few left, plus in 2021 I received some pretty ones as gifts, and then last October my employer was trying to force us back to the office so I bought ten better rated ones.  Except I couldn't bear to go back to the office so I've only worn a few of them (I did go back to the office for a half hour but discovered my chair had been purloined and my new cubicle doesn't have any computer monitors -- good enough excuse for me to keep working from home! ha ha).


----------



## HoneyNut (Feb 27, 2022)

Jeni said:


> saying they "can not anymore" or "no longer effective at preventing transmission" means at one point the CDC thought it did


Yes, it was much more effective against the earlier variant that was used when they made the vaccine, but the Omicron variant is different and can more easily evade the protection from the vaccine.  It must be very interesting to be a scientist that studies viruses.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 27, 2022)

chic said:


> Pity we all didn't say, "No thanks" from the start. There would be fewer covid billionaires and common people would have retained more power and control on multiple levels.


Yes, and if we hadn't had to put up with all these masks, and shutdowns, and vaccines, over the past 2 years, the death toll would probably be in the multiple millions by now, and half the workplaces would be shut down due to workers trying to recover from getting infected.  Store shelves would be half empty, hospitals would be overrun, and our entire economy would be in recession.  But, we would have our "Freedom".


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 27, 2022)

Here's my response on this...


----------



## Knight (Feb 27, 2022)

A massive amount of death worldwide almost overnight had the tendency to develop fear in people.  Science did pretty darn good at responding to the need to discover what it had to deal with.  Expecting perfection & elimination overnight not realistic but still expected.  

So here we are 2 years later with a better understanding.  Or at least an understanding that complete eradication of covid-19 & the variants as of now are not going to be eliminated completely. 

But ever hopeful like seasonal flus a way to reduce the effects will be found.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2022)

I wouldn't be too quick to throw out the masks.  For one thing, they are still required in some public places, and with large groups of people it's probably still a good idea to wear them, even if not officially required.

Also, who knows what new variants could be lurking?  I have an extra box of masks also; I just keep them in a drawer, just in case.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2022)

We have decided to continue wearing the masks, even though the mask mandate will fairly soon be dropped in many public places. It has been nice to not have had a cold for such a long time.


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 28, 2022)

Yes, even though the situation is getting much better, I'll continue avoiding crowds and wearing a mask, I just need for more time to pass with positive numbers.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 28, 2022)

Fear and Lies and propaganda.  Who is right?  Who is wrong?  Maybe that is why those truckers are heading for Washington!


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 28, 2022)

Tomorrow (March 1st) we won't need to show proof of vaccine for eating in a restaurant or going to a theatre. We still need to wear a mask. In the meantime, I will wear a mask until I decide when I don't need it and I will still get another (4th) booster if it is offered for my age group.


----------



## Knight (Feb 28, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Fear and Lies and propaganda.  Who is right?  Who is wrong?  Maybe that is why those truckers are heading for Washington!


A lot of people died world wide so I don't consider that as propaganda. Would you agree that fear of dying prompted people to ask what to do? I don't think right or wrong is the issue. I think getting accurate information about what it was/is & may well continue to be in variants of the original C-19 will help. Meanwhile the actions taken such as masks & vaccines seem to be reducing not eliminating the effects of what IMO can best be described as a killer virus.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeni said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/me...-cant-prevent-transmission-anymore/ar-AASDndg
> 
> *ATLANTA (KMOX) --*_ CDC Director Rochelle Walensky said that Covid-19 vaccines are *no longer effective at preventing transmission of the virus.*
> The director for the CDC publicly acknowledged in a CNN interview that the COVID-19 vaccine is not effective at preventing transmission of the virus.
> ...


This is a bit old, the interview was in August of last year.  I think that you are right at one point CDC did think that the vaccines prevented transmission.  What's not clear to me is if the change is due to the new variants, or new data.  This is evolving science, new variants, new data and better interpretations will continue...

This is a link to a fact check that puts the thing in perspective, a bit anyway: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...erious-illness-and-death-covid-19/9185671002/


----------



## Jeni (Feb 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> This is a bit old, the interview was in August of last year.  I think that you are right at one point CDC did think that the vaccines prevented transmission.  What's not clear to me is if the change is due to the new variants, or new data.  This is evolving science, new data and better interpretations will continue...
> 
> This is a link to a fact check that puts the thing in perspective, a bit anyway: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...erious-illness-and-death-covid-19/9185671002/


I agree 
i said it was an Old article ...........the point was showing  CDC did believe it stopped transmission....  
Did  the FDA also believe that at time of approval?       If they knew it did not prevent transmission would it still have been approved?  
or did some stay the course regardless of the new data? 

Some people always seem to say ..."they never said that " ... or "they never believed that etc." 
. 
Yes,  the data has changed the variants are different ...... 
when dealing with people ....just *admitting* it is a learning issue or that it did not work like they originally thought...... shows honesty and maturity... while putting down people for questioning and saying "they never said that or thought that " is just insulting and untrue.  

I even once  saw a quote  in an article .......that it was always just made to lessen the symptoms ... if that was true  ...  it should have been  a treatment not a vaccine.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I even once saw a quote in an article .......that it was always just made to lessen the symptoms ... if that was true ... it should have been a treatment not a vaccine.


I don't think that is true, it was originally conceived and given to prevent Covid, and I think there is evidence it has done that.  Just not as well as we had hoped or than we may have been lead to believe.


Jeni said:


> the point was showing CDC did believe it stopped transmission....
> Did the FDA also believe that at time of approval? If they knew it did not prevent transmission would it still have been approved?
> or did some stay the course regardless of the new data?


Good questions, hard to know about the approval decision, but now they (CDC) seem to think it is still the right thing to do, considering all data.


Jeni said:


> when dealing with people ....just *admitting* it is a learning issue or that it did not work like they originally thought...... shows honesty and maturity... while putting down people for questioning and saying "they never said that or thought that " is just insulting and untrue.


You are right of course.  However much of the problem comes from the media's interpretations of what CDC has said, not necessarily what they actually say.  None the less the CDC has not been as consistent with messaging as they could have been.  CDC needs to be more consistent and as you say explain when things change and why.  And CDC should be held to a much higher standard than the media.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 28, 2022)

senior chef said:


> I had THOUGHT that getting the anti-covid shots were a complete protection. I just found out that even after being fully vaccinated SOME people are testing postive.
> The most famous is Queen Elizabeth.
> Here locally, a fully vaccinated fireman has died, just 19 days from his retirement.
> 
> ...


No vaccine is 100% protection, I think most people knew that back when common sense prevailed.   However, you can protect yourself from manipulation and misinformation by staying away from fringe / conspiracy media that will have you mistrust everything outside of their agenda.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 28, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> Tomorrow (March 1st) we won't need to show proof of vaccine for eating in a restaurant or going to a theatre. We still need to wear a mask. In the meantime, I will wear a mask until I decide when I don't need it and I will still get another (4th) booster if it is offered for my age group.


Me too!  I was never led to believe that the shots and booster would prevent it.  I will wear a mask if I go out and will get the shot each year if it is available.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 28, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I even once saw a quote in an article .......that it was always just made to lessen the symptoms ... if that was true ... it should have been a treatment not a vaccine.


Treatments are given after someone is already infected.  Vaccines are preventative.  Nothing in medicine is 100% effective.


----------



## old medic (Mar 1, 2022)

About 40% of the deaths I have seen were vaccinated.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes, but how many of those vaccinated people died of Covid, and how many died of something else?  Everybody dies, eventually.


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Yes, but how many of those vaccinated people died of Covid, and how many died of something else?  Everybody dies, eventually.


^^^^ Desperation to be right.


----------



## Knight (Mar 1, 2022)

old medic said:


> About 40% of the deaths I have seen were vaccinated.


Your ID suggests you work in a hospital.  I'm fortunate I haven't seen any deaths. I've read different articles that make claims about percentages but most include underlying health problems that contributed.  Do you have a way to separate those that had underlying problems from perfectly healthy individuals?


----------



## old medic (Mar 1, 2022)

Knight said:


> Your ID suggests you work in a hospital.  I'm fortunate I haven't seen any deaths.


I'm glad you haven't... I have lost family, friends and coworkers... And yes Just retired Paramedic after 36 years.
The biggest issue I have seen is that the way they want to present numbers, and in my opinion , is to scare more people into taking the shots.
This Bug seems to affect people in different ways... totally healthy vaccinated fall over dead with a blood clot, and (my 1st exposure) unvaccinated 84 year old lady with multiple heath issues pulled thru fine never going on a vent. I haven't seen no rhyme or reason to how folks react to the virus, or the vaccine. seen a few bad reactions to it to.
We did finally get our 1st 2 shots, but not the booster, have been sick, but never tested positive.


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2022)

old medic said:


> I'm glad you haven't... I have lost family, friends and coworkers... And yes Just retired Paramedic after 36 years.
> The biggest issue I have seen is that the way they want to present numbers, and in my opinion , is to scare more people into taking the shots.
> This Bug seems to affect people in different ways... totally healthy vaccinated fall over dead with a blood clot, and (my 1st exposure) unvaccinated 84 year old lady with multiple heath issues pulled thru fine never going on a vent. I haven't seen no rhyme or reason to how folks react to the virus, or the vaccine. seen a few bad reactions to it to.
> We did finally get our 1st 2 shots, but not the booster, have been sick, but never tested positive.


It's a shame they resorted to that to sell vaccines, but, then again, that's how they sell just about everything these days.
I'm surprised that so many people bought it.


----------



## Knight (Mar 1, 2022)

old medic said:


> I'm glad you haven't... I have lost family, friends and coworkers... And yes Just retired Paramedic after 36 years.
> The biggest issue I have seen is that the way they want to present numbers, and in my opinion , is to scare more people into taking the shots.
> This Bug seems to affect people in different ways... totally healthy vaccinated fall over dead with a blood clot, and (my 1st exposure) unvaccinated 84 year old lady with multiple heath issues pulled thru fine never going on a vent. I haven't seen no rhyme or reason to how folks react to the virus, or the vaccine. seen a few bad reactions to it to.
> We did finally get our 1st 2 shots, but not the booster, have been sick, but never tested positive.


I think the biggest problem with how to combat the virus is there is no set pattern to how people of all ages & health conditions react to vaccinations. Unlike past new drug approvals that could take several years of testing, people world wide wanted relief right now from the fear of death. Not perfect but weighing the potential against the massive amount of deaths that were happening world wide, doing the best they could in rapid response IMO did a pretty good job.

Citing unique people only shows how random the effect of the virus is. I expect sometime in the future  verified accurate statistics will be released to the public.


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2022)

Knight said:


> I think the biggest problem with how to combat the virus is there is no set pattern to how people of all ages & health conditions react to vaccinations. Unlike past new drug approvals that could take several years of testing, people world wide wanted relief right now from the fear of death. Not perfect but weighing the potential against the massive amount of deaths that were happening world wide, doing the best they could in rapid response IMO did a pretty good job.
> 
> Citing unique people only shows how random the effect of the virus is. I expect sometime in the future  verified accurate statistics will be released to the public.


You touched on the issue. _ "Verified accurate statistics."_  That's where the problem is.  When they exaggerate the statistics & lie to us, we don't believe the statistics.  I never did.  That, plus the doubts about the safety & effectiveness of the vaccine is why I chose not to get it.  Obviously, I made the right decision.


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> It's a shame they resorted to that to sell vaccines, but, then again, that's how they sell just about everything these days.
> I'm surprised that so many people bought it.


I am too and remain so, but in our country it was purely political. One side being covidian and the other tinfoil hat conspirators. There was no middle ground welcome and that's a travesty. It was all so sad and pointless. Two years of peoples' lives wasted unnecessarily.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 1, 2022)

*When I got my last booster I was told that an annual Covid booster will probably be seen, as with the flu shots.  My sister in law (in her 80's) got covid after getting her first two shots..as she was in a car for a couple hours with a friend who was positive, but did not know yet.
My understanding is getting the boosters does not always prevent a case of covid, but you may see a shorter time frame, and fewer symptoms.
My guess is that  the Queen may have spent time with Charles before he was symptomatic, or before he was completely clear of the disease.*


----------



## old medic (Mar 2, 2022)

I only had one flu shot many years ago... and got sick as hell... and only had the flu once a few years back... And knee deep in it daily. 
Our son, who has health issues, many bouts of pneumonia, didn't get the vaccines, spent over a month in the hospital ICU with Covid Patients everywhere, never caught it.


----------



## oldman (Mar 4, 2022)

While in the hospital, I was told by one of the Virologists that more than likely, a yearly booster will be offered around the same time as the seasonal flu vaccine. I asked him what his honest thoughts were about continuing with the vaccine boosters and he said that unless new variants that prove to be worse than the Omicron variant appear, he will be declining the booster. Then he added, "Does that answer your question?"


----------



## Don M. (Mar 4, 2022)

We may finally be on the "down side" of this virus, but I won't feel confident until we get to this time next year, without a surge in cases, or some new variant.  There are just too many "unknowns" with this virus.


----------



## Cornfused (Mar 4, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Yes, and if we hadn't had to put up with all these masks, and shutdowns, and vaccines, over the past 2 years, the death toll would probably be in the multiple millions by now, and half the workplaces would be shut down due to workers trying to recover from getting infected.  Store shelves would be half empty, hospitals would be overrun, and our entire economy would be in recession.  But, we would have our "Freedom".


We would have been better off without shutdowns and the cloth/surgical mask most wear do nothing, like trying to stop sand with a chain link fence, pure fantasy. While thinking about the dead think about all the suicides, murders, spousal abuse, business’s destroyed, children psychologically damaged, and societal damage done.
For the record if you bothered to check for yourself the majority of deaths were from comorbidities  not the virus, in other words they died with cov sars 2 not from it, all this data is available on reputable sites.
And don’t forget about the vaccine injuries and deaths, the vaccine that does not last, does not keep you from getting the virus, and requires boosters.
Go see for yourself; https://vaers.hhs.gov/
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ovid-19-deaths-had-four-or-more-comorbidities


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 4, 2022)

Some vaccines do give full protection. Both smallpox and polio seem to have been eradicated thanks to vaccination. This current vaccine was rushed through, so we are in effect, being used as guinea pigs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Yes, and if we hadn't had to put up with all these masks, and shutdowns, and vaccines, over the past 2 years, the death toll would probably be in the multiple millions by now, and half the workplaces would be shut down due to workers trying to recover from getting infected.  Store shelves would be half empty, hospitals would be overrun, and our entire economy would be in recession.  But, we would have our "Freedom".


Very true, good to have a few reasonable voices here.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 4, 2022)

Cornfused said:


> all this data is available on reputable sites.
> https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...ovid-19-deaths-had-four-or-more-comorbidities


Asher Notheis, Breaking New Reporter....."Reputable Site"??????

Sounds like your "name" is accurate.


----------



## Cornfused (Mar 4, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Asher Notheis, Breaking New Reporter....."Reputable Site"??????
> 
> Sounds like your "name" is accurate.


Did you look at vaers data? Did you do your own search for the data? Seems like the answer would be no since you replied so quickly, in that article you can see it is Walensky that made the statement, the head of CDC.
The entire narrative spun for the last 2 years is falling apart as more and more studies are released.
From wonder.cdc.gov the number of people injured or died from just the Pfizer ‘vaccine’.

PFIZER\BIONTECH375,97424.59%


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2022)

Nathan said:


> No vaccine is 100% protection, I think most people knew that back when common sense prevailed.   However, you can protect yourself from manipulation and misinformation by staying away from fringe / conspiracy media that will have you mistrust everything outside of their agenda.


True, I knew long before I took my first Moderna vaccine that they gave more protection from getting so sick you would need hospitalization or you would die from the virus.  Everyone I spoke to knew that long ago, amazing that some are just waking up to reality now.  You're right, it's the fringe media that draws these people down the rabbit hole.....many unfortunately are no longer alive today because of it.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 22, 2022)

The overall poor health condition of the typical American has undoubtedly made the coronavirus in America much worse. I believe it was the Director of the National Institute of Health who complained bitterly about this.
Chronic junk food diet filled with toxic chemicals, lack of exercise, obesity, smoking, drinking, drugs, stressed out, lack of sleep, lack of water, etc.
Each person has the same opportunity to make their own decisions and reject these destructive habits. To look at these problems from a distance, objectively. Not just be part of it, caught up in the middle of it.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Certain people will believe what they want to believe. They are purveyors of misinformation. Only the gullible will follow them. There is no quoted evidence that CDC or Fauci ever said that the vaccine would prevent a person from getting the virus. These scientists know how vaccines work.
> 
> I got the Shingrix vaccine that has a 97% efficacy. Even though I am not a scientist, I know that there is a tiny chance that I can still catch shingles.


Yes, there is also a tiny chance that I can still catch shingles - after catching it 40 years ago.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yes, there is also a tiny chance that I can still catch shingles - after catching it 40 years ago.


I hope it wasn't that bad for you. I've never caught and don't want to.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> I hope it wasn't that bad for you. I've never caught and don't want to.


3 or 4 days of pain in a spot on my back & one on my chest, then a few blisters that healed.
Ex wife insisted on seeing a doctor.  He explained what it was & wanted to give me a B-12 shot.  I asked, "Will that cure it?"  He said, "No."  I said "Then no thanks."  Never came back.


----------



## chic (Mar 22, 2022)

win231 said:


> 3 or 4 days of pain in a spot on my back & one on my chest, then a few blisters that healed.
> Ex wife insisted on seeing a doctor.  He explained what it was & wanted to give me a B-12 shot.  I asked, "Will that cure it?"  He said, "No."  I said "Then no thanks."  Never came back.


When my dad got shingles, he was in agony from it. Luckily our family doctor told him to pretend he was going to fly overseas so he could get a small pox shot. He did and he got the shot and it somehow cleared everything up for him right away. This was way back in the seventies when doctors still made house calls and actually cared about their patients well being.


----------

